# Face protection help



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Get a Homeschool jacket with the Darth Wind Hater Hood and bam problem solved no mask needed and the googs wont fog up.... tahduh!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like these.... Novelty Designs

Son likes DL


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

Lmessiah said:


> looking to pick up something like a tube or something for my neck/face that wont fog up my goggles and will keep me warm suggestions


I was just looking at some buffs....
the polar buff is nice,...I have two of them and they're reversible, warm,
stylish, versatile.
lots of different designs......check it out

Buff Headwear - Multi-functional Headwear at Buffwear
Buff® USA: The Original Multifunctional Headwear


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+merino buff


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> +merino buff


yep....that's the "wool" buff....very nice too.....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Phunkshun

/thread


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

you can never fail with the Beardo's










J/K...

I do like the buff and this color


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> +merino buff


I love mine, everything I want in a face mask. Warm, doesn't get wet, breathable, etc...


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Seirus Innovation Men's Neofleece Scarf Combo
Amazon.com: Seirus Innovation Men's Neofleece Combo Scarf, Black, Large: Clothing

Used this the past 2 seasons and I have no complaints.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

get an Airhole airtube.... perfect and won't fog up nothing


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> get an Airhole airtube.... perfect and won't fog up nothing


?????
:blink:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Airhole Airtube...


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

My biggest issue is the whole getting wet part... seems the only way to go is something with an air hole or wool.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

BigmountainVMD said:


> My biggest issue is the whole getting wet part... seems the only way to go is something with an air hole or wool.


ya that's annoying, but as long as it keeps the wind off me I don't find it's that big of a deal. Not sure its worth $25-$50 or just bringing extra bandanas which I usually have anyway in my gear tote in the car.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wrong Gear - Ultimate Warrior Mask


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've tried several of these things from 3 different varieties of the Serius, bandana, balaclava, face wrap etc. I also have a Coal neck gaiter.

My problem has never been with the fogging of the goggles. I can even tuck most of these up under my Oakley Airbrakes to keep them in place if necessary and I'm still fog free!

My problem is that after a while the pressure they _all_ put on the bridge of my nose becomes absolutely _MADDENING!!!_ It becomes somewhat uncomfortably painful and annoying! So no matter which version of any of these I've worn, I eventually have to pull it down off my nose and My nose winds up freaking cold! :dunno: I hate that!

Anybody else have that problem?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive also tried some different ones and just keep going back to the basic turtle neck style neck warmer. Got a HH merino one I love.
Just ordered a Celtek spandex neck gaiter wanting something super thin. I had to fight to get it over my head, and it squished my nose down to the bone. Least the wife like it and it fits her good.

Might check out those Buff ones if I find a good deal.


----------

